# Nissan Recalls 779K Vehicles Worldwide



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Nissan has announced a massive worldwide recall campaign for two separate issues. *
> 
> In total, 779,000 vehicles are affected, 640,000 of which are located in the United States.
> 
> ...


Read more about the Nissan Recalls 779K Vehicles Worldwide at AutoGuide.com.


----------

